# Corks and Indents



## OilnH2O (Mar 31, 2006)

I've looked in the archives on this siteand on the winepress site about cork indentations -- and figure I have nothing to worry about, except perhaps aesthetics. But I thought I'd upload a pic and ask your input (I KNOW how we all love pic's!)













The flash made the cork tops white out, but there are varying degrees of indentations and also, you'll note that the DEPTH of the cork varies from below to above, to one side of the cork below and the same side above (2nd from left,in the back) the lip of the bottle, all because of the indentation made by the plunger on the corker. This is the double-handled, hand corker that George includes.


It appears the depth above or below the lip, depends on the bottle -- how the flange on the outside underneath the lip is formed. That keeps the two grippers that hold the neck of the bottle from further slipping up at the finish of the stroke. As the cork is going in, toward the end, these grippers slip on the bottle neck... and something happens -- but it may be the corkfinishes up, down or in-between!


Other threads I researchedsay the indentations will disappear -- but it's been a week and they look the same as when they went in!


I've got what I've got, but is there something I should be doing to prevent what is happening? Is this a "finesse" thing that I just don't have and all of you do??!!??


----------



## RAMROD (Apr 1, 2006)

I use the same corker and have the same indentations, speed is the key and if I have one sticking out a little just set the corker back on top of the bottle with the stem down and gently tap the top of the corker withthe palm of my hand to set the cork further in the bottle.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 1, 2006)

Since you ARE correct and we all do love pics, here is a pic of what will solve ALL of your problems!




































Glad I could help you out.



But seriously, I have never used a hand corker and made sure I never will after extensive research when I was getting into this. I have read numerous posts on various forums about the same problem you are experiencing. 


We have a local winemaker here that has given us wine and all of the bottles the corks are various depths and many have the dimple still in the corks and these have been corked 2-3 years. It appears most of the time, the corks are not in far enough so they just cover it up with a shrink.






Smurfe


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 1, 2006)

That must be your NEW corker! Looks great!


----------



## smurfe (Apr 1, 2006)

OilnH2O said:


> That must be your NEW corker! Looks great!




Yes it is and Yes it does






Smurfe


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Apr 1, 2006)

The steel double handle corker does a fine job, even if it does have a 
tendency to drive off center - mine invariably does. You can fiddle with the 
driver head placement on the top of the cork just before you press down so 
that it is more centrally located. I wouldn't worry about it the way it ends up 
looking. For my production amount, every month or so, the double handle 
variety that is already paid for is just fine.

Bill


----------



## daveb50 (Apr 1, 2006)

After using aGilda hand corker for awhile, I purchased a floor corker like smurfe bought. Best investment I've made to reduce stress. LOL


----------



## peterCooper (Apr 3, 2006)

If you feel like you are using about the same technique each time with the 
hand corker, but you get different depths, look at the wine level in your 
bottle. It seems that you need a certain amount of headroom in the neck so 
that the air will compress when you put the cork in. The smaller the 
headroom, the more likely your cork will not go in completely.

I saw (somewhere on this forum I think) about making sure you place the 
piston centrally on the cork, and/or using a penny or a dime on top of the 
cork to spread the pressure on the cork to avoid the indent.


----------



## Brandst (Apr 3, 2006)

I bottled my first batch yesterday with the hand corker and got the same results. I tried using a dime on the top of the cork and only managed to get the dime stuck in the corker. I'm already planning on purchasing a floor corker, the big hold up right now isspace.Only 5 or 6 bottles did the cork not seat completly in though, these I'll keep for myself and use the best looking ones for gifts. I'll only label and foil the ones I'm giving away, the rest will get a strip of masking tape with what it is and when it was made hand written on it.





Steve


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 3, 2006)

Well -- ain't life grand??!! Here I was, thinking Bill up there in Maine was right -- that Portugese hand corker is paid for and will do just fine -- JUST FINE! What Peter says makes sense -- the headspace! That must be at the point where the side grippers lose their grip, slide upwards and probably don't fully seat the cork. I can learn from that....The indentations? Maybe I'll try a dime -- then Steve says his got stuck... But no worries...I'll get some finesse and LEARN som much MORE on the next round...






Then GEORGE puts that Italian floor corker on sale! 


But isn't ita great blessing to have these kinds of "problems!"






Is this great fun or WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## summersolstice (Apr 5, 2006)

I too find the biggest contributor to improper cork seating to be the airspace in the bottle neck. However it appears from the photo (I can't quite make it out) that thewine levelsin the bottles that weren't seated all the way is ok. 


The type of cork makes a big difference as well. The 1 1/2 inch corks will almost always seat all the way and some corks, according to Leeners, are only recommended for use withfloor corkers:


http://www.leeners.com/corks.html


----------



## Brandst (Apr 5, 2006)

I've received my birthday club coupon for this month so I may just have to purchase a floor corker soon. I want to have one before I bottle my Reisling which will be ready at the end of the month. Aside from the indents off center, don't mind them centered, and the corks not seating completely, using the hand corker was very easy and I may use it for 1 gallon batches even after I get the floor corker. I'll just have to be careful and make sure I line up the plunger better, maybe my wife would be so kind as to hold the bottle.









Steve


----------



## masta (Apr 5, 2006)

A floor corker is well worth the money spent if you make any amount of wine. I normally bottle 2-3 batches at a time and it allows me to get this operation done fairly quickly with me filling, the wife corking and one of the boys applying labels.


----------



## OldWino1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes Again Masta. We Bottle and cork at the same time. Only two of us so we have to wait and do the Shrink Wraps and then the labels.


----------

